# Living alone ain't the world's worst thing.



## fuzzybuddy (Apr 7, 2022)

I've been reading some of the posts in this section, Seniors Living Alone. Some talk about the loneliness, the horrors of living alone, etc, etc.
I live alone. I don't feel living alone is as bad as some of the posts make it. Yeah, there are times it does get somewhat lonely. But I can also walk around naked, too. I can turn up the TV as much as I want. And watch any TV show I want, whenever I want. Yeah, living alone has its disadvantages but it also has its advantages, too. It's not the world's worst thing.


----------



## Ceege (Apr 7, 2022)

I've been living alone for two years now.  It's o.k.  I don't really get lonely.  I do get bored, though.  Because of the Covd restrictions there just isn't as many places to go, or join, to gather with others for a bit of conversation.  Summer will be better.  I can go to some of the parks here where I know some people get together.


----------



## katlupe (Apr 7, 2022)

As I have said many times I am very happy living alone. Not lonely in the least. I am always busy and most times feel the day does not have enough hours in it. My thought is that if you develop interest in various things you are too busy to be lonely or bored. Living in an apartment building makes it easy to have friends and they stop in or I go see them. Soon nice weather will be here and I can go places on my mobility chair.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Apr 7, 2022)

I love my quiet little drama-free life.

So far, I've been able to manage on my own.

I would like the comfort and security of a reliable support network as I get older.


----------



## Don M. (Apr 7, 2022)

If I were to lose my wife, I could probably "survive", but I would have to improve my cooking skills, etc.  However, should I pass, She would Not be able to take care of this place in the boondocks.  I try to monitor my health closely, and if I feel it declining, we will sell this place, and move to an apartment in a mid-size nearby town....so she has better access to everything.


----------



## Pepper (Apr 7, 2022)

fuzzybuddy said:


> And watch any TV show I want, whenever I want.................. It's not the world's worst thing.


As the police & paramedics were dealing with my husband's dead body, I went to the bathroom, since they didn't want me in the room he was in.  I paused at the bathroom mirror & said "Now I control the Remote."  Big Deal, Big F'in Deal.

Still, it's not the world's worst thing.

Sorry, couldn't let that pass.


----------



## Kika (Apr 7, 2022)

I've lived alone for 10 years now.  At first, DH was in a nursing home and between working and going to see him every day, I never was lonely, just exhausted.  When the nursing home ended, for a short while I had a sense of freedom.  I could go out.  Yet I still did not like being alone.  Now, I don't think I could live with anyone.  I would feel sorry for them, I find myself being very set in my ways. 
@Pepper:  You put that very well.


----------



## Marie5656 (Apr 7, 2022)

*I will chime in again. in my adult years, I have been alone more than with someone.  I was with Rick about 19 years. I am alone now, and do not mind it. In my building, if I do feel lonely, I go down stairs and very often find people to hang with.
I am one of the oddballs who enjoy my own company, and the solitude. I can read, play, eat whenever.  
Do I talk with myself? YES. Often some good conversations.  I think those of us used to being alone were better able to cope with lockdown.  *


----------



## Pepper (Apr 7, 2022)

Marie5656 said:


> *I think those of us used to being alone were better able to cope with lockdown.  *


I agree.  For the first few months I noticed nothing different except for the masks.


----------



## Gaer (Apr 7, 2022)

Living alone is nothing when you're young or middle aged.  When you're older, 
and you know what it's like to have a husband to cherish and have fun with, it's not as wonderful.
There are times I love solitude and the deep introspection that comes with it.  
I use this time for creative expression and spiritual growth.  It's fine.


----------



## Packerjohn (Apr 7, 2022)

Sure living alone isn't the worse thing in this world.  I could think of worst things; like walking alone on some street in Ukraine with a bunch of drunk, trigger happy soldiers on the other side of the street looking at you with hate in their eyes.  Yup!  That sure would be worse than being single.


----------



## oldpeculier (Apr 7, 2022)

Gaer said:


> Living alone is nothing when you're young or middle aged.  When you're older,
> and you know what it's like to have a husband to cherish and have fun with, it's not as wonderful.
> *There are times I love solitude and the deep introspection that comes with it. *
> I use this time for creative expression and spiritual growth.  It's fine.


_"I find it wholesome to be alone the greater part of the time. To be in company, even with the best, is soon wearisome and dissipating. I love to be alone. I never found the companion that was so companionable as solitude."
-Henry David Thoreau-_

I've lived alone for over 30 years. I don't consider it a hardship but then I could be set in my ways and a independently stubborn cuss.


----------



## Leann (Apr 7, 2022)

In my younger years I would have never thought I'd enjoy living alone but now, as life has turned out, I rather like it. I've lived alone for more than a decade and, while it took some adjusting, I am comfortable with it.


----------



## Liberty (Apr 7, 2022)

Don M. said:


> If I were to lose my wife, I could probably "survive", but I would have to improve my cooking skills, etc.  However, should I pass, She would Not be able to take care of this place in the boondocks.  I try to monitor my health closely, and if I feel it declining, we will sell this place, and move to an apartment in a mid-size nearby town....so she has better access to everything.


You're a good man, Don!


----------



## Gaer (Apr 7, 2022)

You know what I miss most about living alone?
LAUGHING!
My late husband made me laugh every day!  I miss that!


----------

